# Is Driver Fetch Good



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi, I was searching for a driver for my onboard sound, and was having alot of trouble finding it so I installed "Driver Fetch" to help. It scanned my system and said it found 76 out of date drivers that needed to be updated or fixed. As far as I was concerned everything seemed to be working fine except my sound, some of the drivers it wanted to update were of items that had been in the computer but were not there anymore, and would probably never be there again. I found what they said my sound card was and actually was able to download the driver for it from another site and it works, although definately not as much sound and power as the sound card that I had in before. I'm wondering if everything seems to be working fine, would it be a better to just leave everyhing alone or should I go along with "Driver Fetch" and download the updates for all the drivers it says I need? 

Thanks Shelley


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If everything is working fine would leave alone.

If you need updates just go to the manufacturer website.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi take makuinau1der2 advice


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for both of your advices, I kind of thought that probably was the best thing to do, why temp fate when everything seems to be working fine. 
Thanks Again
computersrkool


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, I've taken it and even deleted Driver Fetch because it kept telling me I needed to update my drivers. 
Thanks
computersrkool


----------



## Jim Fox (Nov 25, 2011)

I need Key Code. I misplaced mine. formated computer
thank you Jim Fox


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

@Jim Fox

You need to start your own thread with your problem. If you are referring to the Windows key you will need to contact Microsoft if it is not on the PC label.


----------

